# Biometric Screening billing



## nneecole (Oct 23, 2014)

This year we have started to have a ton of patients come in for biometric screenings. The only thing addressed at the appointment is ht, wt, bmi, bp, pulse, glucose and lipids. What cpt and ICD-9 is everyone using? I submitted 99450 and this was denied. I have done some research and I have found that the answer varies. Some people use 99450 or 99420 or 99211. With V70.0 or V70.3. I am so confused. Please help. Thank you!


----------



## nneecole (Oct 23, 2014)

I forgot to add that the biometric screenings we are getting are for work, health ins or life insurance.


----------



## EMarble (Dec 30, 2014)

We are also wondering what CPT and what dx codes are getting these claims paid.  Patients are saying their insurance will pay for it, yet the insurance co. denies the claim.  We are billing a level 3 office visit with a V70.5.


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't seen many of these, but we've been using 99450 and the ones I've checked on out of curiousity are not getting paid by insurance. 

If the patients don't have complaints, I'm not sure the E&M codes would be appropriate and because the patient isn't receiving a full physical, the preventative medicine codes don't fit either. Usually, it's a simple form they bring in and no exam is done.


----------



## scarrel (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm wondering about the answer to this, too.


----------



## feliciabarrette (Oct 9, 2015)

*ICD-10 CM for Bio-metric Screening*

What ICD-10 code should we use for these Bio-Metric screenings?  

Z13.9???


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but commenting about the above comments. No this is not something that is covered under insurance. Physical exams for administrative reasons, such as work, school or purposes of getting life, or other types of insurance are excluded from every policy ive ever run into. You would have the patient sign a notice stating they are aware its not covered and what he fee is for this. Or if they are in for their physical or a sick visit you can bundle it in the E&M and just write it off or just give them free of charge as a customer service gesture



feliciabarrette said:


> What ICD-10 code should we use for these Bio-Metric screenings?
> 
> Z13.9???



Id look at the Z02 range


----------



## feliciabarrette (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you CodingKing!  Great response.


----------

